# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يلزم من إحداث قول ثالث تخطئة الصحابة أو خرق الإجماع؟

## عبدالله الشهري

اختلف العلماء فيما لو اختلف الصحابة على قولين وجاء من بعدهم فأحدثوا قولاً ثالثاً ، هل يجوز ذلك ؟ ومن أبرز ما احتج به المانعون أمران: انه يلزم منه تخطئة الصحابة كما يلزم منه خرق إجماعهم على عدم إحداث قول ثالث (هذا إذا سلّم المعترض بكون اختلافهم على قولين هو إجماع على منع ما سواهما). 
ويظهر لي أن الحاجة لتحرير هذه المسألة مهم لتنوع المستجدات والقضايا وعموم البلوى بما لم يوجد في عصر السلف ، إذ قد يكون في إحداث قول ثالث الحل لبعض الإشكالات المعاصرة.
فما رأيكم مع الدليل والتعليل ؟

----------


## أبو مروان

اضرب للمسألة مثالا تجد له حكما  :Smile:

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> اختلف العلماء فيما لو اختلف الصحابة على قولين وجاء من بعدهم فأحدثوا قولاً ثالثاً ، هل يجوز ذلك ؟ ومن أبرز ما احتج به المانعون أمران: انه يلزم منه تخطئة الصحابة كما يلزم منه خرق إجماعهم على عدم إحداث قول ثالث (هذا إذا سلّم المعترض بكون اختلافهم على قولين هو إجماع على منع ما سواهما). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ويظهر لي أن الحاجة لتحرير هذه المسألة مهم لتنوع المستجدات والقضايا وعموم البلوى بما لم يوجد في عصر السلف ، إذ قد يكون في إحداث قول ثالث 
> الحل لبعض الإشكالات المعاصرة
> وما علاقة هذا في الاشكالات المعاصرة 
> فما رأيكم مع الدليل والتعليل ؟


إذا أحدث قولا ثالثا وهذا ممنوع عند الجمهور فهذا يلزم منه أن ذلك الزمان خلا من قائم بحجة الله وهذا باطل .
لكن هناك قول وهو إن لزم منه رفع ما اتفقا عليه فلا يجوز وإن لم يلزم منه ذلك فإنه يجوز إحداث قولا ثالثا .
مثال الأول الجد مع الأخ في الإرث اختلف على قولين قيل المال للجد وقيل المال للجد والأخ يتقاسمانه فالقول بحرمان الجد قول ثالث خارق للاجماع وأيضا يلزم منه خلو العصر من القائم بحجة الله .
مثال الثاني فسخ النكاح بالعيوب الخمسة وهي الجذام والجنون والبرص والرتق والعنة .
اختلف في ذلك على قولين قيل يفسخ وقيل لا يفسخ بشيء منها فالقول الثالث إنه يفسخ بالبعض دون البعض لا يرفع ما اتفق عليه الفريقان .

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

على سبيل المذاكرة
ثمة أمر لا أدري هل هو صواب أولا وإذا كان صوابا فلا أدري هل التفت إليه الأصوليون أم لا.
ومهما يكن من أمر فإنه مسألة استصحاب صور الترك النبوي وحجيتها في هذا باب -أعني الإجماع- بمعنى أنهم لو تركوا القول الثالث مع وجود المقتضي حرم إحداثه، وإن تركوه مع عدم وجود المقتضي فلا أعلم ما يمنع من إحداثه
أما إذا قلنا إنه في التعبديات فلا يشرع بحال
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو جابر المستفيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انظر بحث ( إذا اختلف أهل العصر في مسألة على قولين هل يجوز لمن بعدهم إحداث قول ثالث ؟ ).
*د. جاسم كاظم عبادي الشمري*
*نفعني الله وإياكم به وجعله في ميزان حسناتنا وحسنات كل من انتفع به* 

[URL="http://www.islamnt.com/up//extension/rar.gif"] 
أو 
http://www.ahlalathr.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1253

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

الأخ أبو مروان ، اشكر لكم الاقتراح الوجيه وأمثلة هذه المسألة عادة يأتي بها الباحث من كتب المتقدمين كما صنع الأخ بندر ولا يحضرني مثال عصري  اللهم إلا فعل بعض المعاصرين بالتلفيق بين المذاهب للخروج من بعض المسائل الربوية وهذا ليس بشيء ولا علاقة له باجتهاد صحيح في قول ثالث.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> إذا أحدث قولا ثالثا وهذا ممنوع عند الجمهور فهذا يلزم منه أن ذلك الزمان خلا من قائم بحجة الله وهذا باطل .
> لكن هناك قول وهو إن لزم منه رفع ما اتفقا عليه فلا يجوز وإن لم يلزم منه ذلك فإنه يجوز إحداث قولا ثالثا .
> مثال الأول الجد مع الأخ في الإرث اختلف على قولين قيل المال للجد وقيل المال للجد والأخ يتقاسمانه فالقول بحرمان الجد قول ثالث خارق للاجماع وأيضا يلزم منه خلو العصر من القائم بحجة الله .
> مثال الثاني فسخ النكاح بالعيوب الخمسة وهي الجذام والجنون والبرص والرتق والعنة .
> اختلف في ذلك على قولين قيل يفسخ وقيل لا يفسخ بشيء منها فالقول الثالث إنه يفسخ بالبعض دون البعض لا يرفع ما اتفق عليه الفريقان .


الأخ بندر المسعودي ، شكراً على إضافتكم القيّمة. قولك "وما علاقة هذا في الاشكالات  المعاصرة" لم يتضمن تقييدات وضعتها عن قصد ، وهي "بعض" ، وقبل ذلك قولي "قد" ، وبهذا نخرج من الحصر في قضايا العصر ونخرج من الجزم بالاحتمال. 

وما ذكرته من تلازم بين إحداث قول ثالث وافتراض خلو الزمان من قائم لله بحجة غير مسلّم عند بعض العلماء ، أي لا تلازم بين ما ذكرت ، وممن ذهب إلى هذا وبيّنه الأصولي الدكتور  عياض السلمي حفظه الله في كتابه القيّم "أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيه جهله" ، ص 133 . والشيخ لم يعُد اختلافهم على قولين إجماعا على المنع من إحداث قول جديد ، واتفق معه في هذا ، بعد أن كنت في بدء الطلب أرى المنع احتياطاً وطلباً للسلامة ولكن طلب السلامة ليس هو الحق في كل الأحوال. من جملة ما ذكره الشيخ أن العصمة إنما ثبتت للأمة في مجموعها بشرط الاتفاق ، ولا تثبت مع الاختلاف الذي هو مظنة الاجتهاد والخطأ. أما إذا لزم من إحداث قول ثالث رفع القولين أي إلغائهما وإثبات الغلط على كليهما ، فهذا محل نزاع جدير بالبحث ، خاصة وأن الشيخ السلمي أطلق اختياره ولم يفرّق.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> على سبيل المذاكرة
> ثمة أمر لا أدري هل هو صواب أولا وإذا كان صوابا فلا أدري هل التفت إليه الأصوليون أم لا.
> ومهما يكن من أمر فإنه مسألة استصحاب صور الترك النبوي وحجيتها في هذا باب -أعني الإجماع- بمعنى أنهم لو تركوا القول الثالث مع وجود المقتضي حرم إحداثه، وإن تركوه مع عدم وجود المقتضي فلا أعلم ما يمنع من إحداثه
> أما إذا قلنا إنه في التعبديات فلا يشرع بحال
> والله أعلم


جزاك الله خيرا ، ما شاء الله ملاحظة لطيفة ، وإني مثلك لا أدري هل ذكر هذا التفصيل أحد من أهل العلم. ويمكن تخريجها على مسألة تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة  ، والجماهيرعلى منعه ، ولكن هذا يتعلق بالبيان النبوي ، فهل يصدُق على بيان الصحابة بالفتوى والاجتهاد؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انظر بحث ( إذا اختلف أهل العصر في مسألة على قولين هل يجوز لمن بعدهم إحداث قول ثالث ؟ ).
> *د. جاسم كاظم عبادي الشمري*
> *نفعني الله وإياكم به وجعله في ميزان حسناتنا وحسنات كل من انتفع به* 
> 
>  
> أو 
> http://www.ahlalathr.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1253


جزاك الله خيرا أخي ولكن الموقع يطلب التسجيل ، فهل يمكنك رفعه هنا لنستفيد منه.

----------


## أبو جابر المستفيد

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي ولكن الموقع يطلب التسجيل ، فهل يمكنك رفعه هنا لنستفيد منه.


 وجزاك مثله يا أخي
أبشر فهذا هو المبحث حمله من المرفقات

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك.

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

> جزاك الله خيرا ، ما شاء الله ملاحظة لطيفة ، وإني مثلك لا أدري هل ذكر هذا التفصيل أحد من أهل العلم. ويمكن تخريجها على مسألة تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة  ، والجماهيرعلى منعه ، ولكن هذا يتعلق بالبيان النبوي ، فهل يصدُق على بيان الصحابة بالفتوى والاجتهاد؟


لم لا والإجماع -إن عٌلِمِ به- صنو للسنة، فكأنه قول للنبي لاسيما أنه قيل لا إجماع إلا بمستند 
وعلى هذا تخرج صور الترك النبوي 
والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> لم لا والإجماع -إن عٌلِمِ به- صنو للسنة، فكأنه قول للنبي لاسيما أنه قيل لا إجماع إلا بمستند 
> وعلى هذا تخرج صور الترك النبوي 
> والله أعلم


جزاك الله خيرا. 
كلامك يحتاج إلى شيء من التفصيل والتقييد.
أولاً: الإجماع ليس صنو السنة ولا قريباً منها بهذا الإطلاق ، ولا يكون الأمر كما ذكرت إلا في حالة الإجماع على المعنى الذي قرره الشافعي في "الرسالة" و "جماع العلم" ، وهو الإجماع الذي لا يسع عالماً من العلماء الجهل به ، وهذا لا يتصور إلا فيما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة : فرض الصلاة ، وتحريم الخمر ، وغير ذلك مما ذكره الشافعي من الأمثلة ، فهذه يسندها الدليل ، ودليلها منقول ظاهر ، فعاد الأمر إلى الدليل أصالةً.  أما سائر صور الإجماع فمحل خلاف عريض من جهة الثبوت ومن جهة الحجية. واقل ما يمكن الاحتجاج به هنا هو أنه لو كان الإجماع في قوة حجية السنة لا تفق الجميع على جواز نسخ السنة بالإجماع ، ولكن شيئاً من هذا لم يحصل فهم مختلفون في هذا والصواب الذي لا مدفع له أن الإجماع لا ينسخ.  
ثانياً: قولك :"لا إجماع إلا بمستند" صحيح ، ولكن هذه مسألة مفروضة ، يحكونها ويناقشونها على جواز الوقوع ، أما من جهة الواقع فلم يوجد أبداً إجماع معتبر إلا ودليله منقول معروف إلى يومنا هذا ، ولله الحمد. فاحذر أن تكون من الذين يقولون أن الإجماع يمكن انعقاده بدليل يخفى  علينا وتجهله الأمة  ، فهذا أولاً لم يحصل من جهة الواقع ، ثانياً: هذا فرض يجر إشكالات مهولة ، منها أن الإجماع المعتبر لا ينبغي أن ينعقد إلا عن دليل ظاهر أصلاً ، وإلا فكيف يتصور إجماع العلماء شرقاً وغرباً استناداً إلى دليل خفي لا يعرفه إلا أقلّهم ، مع أن المفترض أن يكون كل واحد من المجمعين قد علم الدليل ، وإلا كانت موافقته عن غير علم ، فلا ينعقد إجماعاً حقيقياً عندئذ. والإشكال الآخر المتفرّع عن هذا هو جواز اتهام العلماء بالتقصير في نقل دليل تتوافر الدواعي على نقله ، فالخلاصة أنه بجرد الإجماعات المعتبرة التي لم يخالف فيها أحد ، تلك التي يصدُق عليها مفهوم الشافعي للإجماع ، لا يوجد إجماع واحد منها تحقق فيه أنه مستند إلى دليل يخفى علينا.
قبل الختام وعَوداً على مشاركتك الأصلية : بالنسبة لنا ، ما هو ضابط العلم بوجود المقتضي من عدمه ؟

----------


## بندر المسعودي

للفائدة هل الإجماع ينعقد من غير أن يسند لدليل ؟
طبعا هذه المسألة فيها خلاف وصحيح ما قاله الجمهور أنه لا بد له مستند يسند إليه بل حكي الاتفاق عليه  ثم اختلفوا أي الجمهور هل يجوز أن ينعقد عن اجتهاد وقياس الصواب أنه ينعقد وهو قول الجمهور

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

> أولاً: الإجماع ليس صنو السنة ولا قريباً منها بهذا الإطلاق ،



أليس الإجماع إن ثبت يكفر جاحده، أليس يجب العلم به على الأقل عند القائلين به ؟




> ولا يكون الأمر كما ذكرت إلا في حالة الإجماع على المعنى الذي قرره الشافعي في "الرسالة" و "جماع العلم" ، وهو الإجماع الذي لا يسع عالماً من العلماء الجهل به ، وهذا لا يتصور إلا فيما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة : فرض الصلاة ، وتحريم الخمر ، وغير ذلك مما ذكره الشافعي من الأمثلة ، فهذه يسندها الدليل ، ودليلها منقول ظاهر ، فعاد الأمر إلى الدليل أصالةً.



هذا لا أتكلم عنه البتة




> واقل ما يمكن الاحتجاج به هنا هو أنه لو كان الإجماع في قوة حجية السنة لا تفق الجميع على جواز نسخ السنة بالإجماع ، ولكن شيئاً من هذا لم يحصل فهم مختلفون في هذا والصواب الذي لا مدفع له أن الإجماع لا ينسخ.


فيه نظر لأن السنة حجة ومع ذلك لا تنسخ القرآن على الصحيح




> أما من جهة الواقع فلم يوجد أبداً إجماع معتبر إلا ودليله منقول معروف إلى يومنا هذا ، ولله الحمد. فاحذر أن تكون من الذين يقولون أن الإجماع يمكن انعقاده بدليل يخفى  علينا وتجهله الأمة  ، فهذا أولاً لم يحصل من جهة الواقع ، ثانياً: هذا فرض يجر إشكالات مهولة ، منها أن الإجماع المعتبر لا ينبغي أن ينعقد إلا عن دليل ظاهر أصلاً ، وإلا فكيف يتصور إجماع العلماء شرقاً وغرباً استناداً إلى دليل خفي لا يعرفه إلا أقلّهم ، مع أن المفترض أن يكون كل واحد من المجمعين قد علم الدليل ، وإلا كانت موافقته عن غير علم ، فلا ينعقد إجماعاً حقيقياً عندئذ.


إن كنت تقصد بمنقول يعني منصوصا عليها بأحد الوحيين فليحذفوا باب الإجماع إذن ولنسترح منه لأن الحجة حينئذ راجعة إلى النص كما ذكرتَ آنفا
أما إن كنت تقصد نفي قيامه على دليل من قياس أو عموم ونحو ذلك فأنا أقول بثبوته على عكس ما قررتَ على الأقل نظريا ولا يلزم ما ذكرتَ




> قبل الختام وعَوداً على  مشاركتك الأصلية : بالنسبة لنا ، ما هو ضابط العلم بوجود المقتضي من عدمه ؟


أعذرني، لست متهيئا الآن لمطارحته
والسلام

----------


## أبو جابر المستفيد

> أليس الإجماع إن ثبت يكفر جاحده، أليس يجب العلم به على الأقل عند القائلين به ؟



*قال إمام الحرمين: فشا في لسان الفقهاء أن خارق الإجماع يكفر، وهو باطل قطعاً،  فإن من ينكر أصل الإجماع لا يكفر، والقول في التكفير والتبرؤ ليس بالهين، نعم من أعترف الإجماع وأقر بصدق المجمعين في النقل، ثم انكر ما أجمعوا عليه كان هذا التكذيب آيلاً إلى الشارع عليه السلام، ومن كذب الشارع كفر، ثم قال: ( والقول الضابط فيه أن من أنكر طريقاً في ثبوت الشرع لم يكفر، ومن اعترف بكون الشيء من الشرع ثم أنكره كان منكراً للشرع وإنكار جزمه كإنكار كله*
* وفى قول ابن حامد: ( وجمع تكفر منكر حكم إجماع قطعى، وفى قول القاضى وأبى الخطاب وجمع، لا وتفسق.*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاكما الله خيرا.
أخي أبا صهيب سأعود للتأمل فيما يمكن أن يرد على أجوبتك ، أما أنت أخي أبا جابر فما نقلت هو الصواب وللسمعاني تفصيل مبني على تفرقة الشافعي بين إجماع العامة والخاصة ، فإجماع العامة عن العامة فهذا يكفر جاحده لأنه كالجاحد للرسول لظهور دليله وتأيده باتفاق الأمة، أما إجماع الخاصة فقال :"ما يضل مخالفه إذا تعمّد ، ولا يصير كافراً" [القواطع : جـ 3 ، ص217-218]. 

قلت : ومن المعلوم أن أكثر الإجماعات من جنس الثاني.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

وذكر الزركشي أنه لا خلاف بين العلماء في أن منكر حجية الإجماع السكوتي لا يكفر ولا يبدع [البحر المحيط : جـ 4 ، 524].
ينبني عليه أن من رد جل إجماعات أهل العلم ، لم يكفر ولم يبدع ، لأن غالب الإجماعات سكوتية.

وقال ابن تيمية :"التحقيق أن الإجماع الملعلوم يكفر مخالفه كما يكفر مخالف النص بتركه اكن هذا لا يكون إلا فيما علم ثبوت النص به ، وأما العلم بثبوت الإجماع في مسألة لا نص فيها فهذا لا يقع وأما غير المعلوم فيمتنع تكفيره" [الفتاوى : جـ19 ، 270]

قلت: يُفهم من كلام ابن تيمية توهين الإجماعات التي لا نص فيها ، وهذا ملحظٌ مهم ، وقوله "لا يقع" يحتمل معنيين:
الأول: لا يقع كفر هذا الجاحد.
الثاني: لا يقع العلم بإجماع هذه صورته من غير وجود نص في المسألة ، ومن المعلوم أن النص أخص من الدليل ، وهذا ملحظ ينبغي التنبه له.

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

> وقال ابن تيمية :"التحقيق أن 
> 1-الإجماع المعلوم يكفر مخالفه 
> 2-كما يكفر مخالف النص بتركه
>  اكن هذا لا يكون إلا فيما علم ثبوت النص به ، وأما العلم بثبوت الإجماع في مسألة لا نص فيها فهذا لا يقع وأما غير المعلوم فيمتنع تكفيره" [الفتاوى : جـ19 ، 270]


تكملة كلام شيخ الإسلام:  وَحِينَئِذٍ فَالْإِجْمَاعُ مَعَ النَّصِّ دَلِيلَانِ كَالْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> تكملة كلام شيخ الإسلام: وَحِينَئِذٍ فَالْإِجْمَاعُ مَعَ النَّصِّ دَلِيلَانِ كَالْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ .


نعم ، ولكن بالشروط المذكورة ، ولاحظ أن الشيخ - كما نقلت بنفسك - لا يعتبر الإجماع دليلاً كالكتاب والسنة إلا مع النص ، فعاد الفضل للنص أصالةً لا الإجماع وحده.

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

> لا يعتبر الإجماع دليلاً كالكتاب والسنة إلا مع النص ، فعاد الفضل للنص أصالةً لا الإجماع وحده.


أحسن الله إليك
أكرر إن كنت تقصد بالنص المعنى الأصولي وهو ما دلت حروفع وعبارته على المعنى الظاهر منه مثلا كنص تحريم الأم للزواج فكما قلت ليلغ باب الإجماع إذن
ولا أظن كلام ابن تيمية يشير إلى هذا لأنه عطف بينهما والعطف يقتضي المغاية في الأصل، وتأمل كلامه
وإن كنت تقصد بالنص يعني الدليل بالمعنى العام كنص عام ويوجهه الإجماع أو مطلق ويقيده ونحو ذلك فأنا معك
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

السلام عليكم
 
 الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه؛ ثم أما بعد:
 
فقد اشتريت -قريبًا- كتاب الشيخ حاتم العوني «اخْتِلاَفُ المُفْتِينَ»؛ فوجدته تعرض فيه لهذا المبحث الهام، وذكر للأمر عدة ضوابط. فلعلي أفرغ لنقل -أو اختصار!- كلامه ههنا.

وللمذاكرة والمباحثة:
فقد عرض لي -بخصوص هذه المسألة- ما أخرجه الشيخان -بألفاظ متقاربة- من حديث أبي بَكْرَةَ -ررر- أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: «رُبَّ مُبَلَّغٍ أَوْعَى مِنْ سَامِعٍ».
قال الحافظ: «وَالْمُرَاد: رُبَّ مُبَلَّغ عَنِّي أَوْعَى -أَيْ: أَفْهَمُ- لِمَا أَقُولُ مِنْ سَامِع مِنِّي»اهـ.
وأظن أن الشاهد من الحديث واضح!.
أرجو التفاعل أكثر من ذلك؛ فالمسألة مهمة جدًا

----------

